# For sale: 2010 Altima coupe 2.5



## joebmw (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just signed up here. I'm a big Bmw guy but my wife has a 2010 Nissan Altima coupe she bought new. 

We are expecting our first kid and she wants a bigger car. So I figured I would try to see if anyone here is interested. 

Here are the specs: 

2010 Altima coupe 2.5s automatic
White on black leather 
62,000 miles
Car is very clean

Has many options:

Rear view camera
Bose speakers 
Bluetooth 

Recently work we did:

Front and rear brakes 
Brake fluid flush 
New tires (continentals)
Repainted wheels 
Front passenger wheel bearing
Spark plugs, filters, engine belt 
Engine changed every 3k miles 

Located in Yonkers NY

Price: $12,500 

If anyone is interested you can email me [email protected]

Thank you.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebmw (Dec 8, 2015)

Any interest?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

